# What colour of hunt coat?



## StarPony (Oct 11, 2010)

I am doing showing this year, for the first time, so I need a hunt coat, because I am at a hunt barn and I am doing hunter. {Lol} I have a nice bay horse. I was thinking about solid black blazer with pale blue or white shirt?
Yes or no? I am just doing Short Stirrup and Pre-Novice at a schooling level. Also some Pony Club. So? What do you guys think?


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

hunters ime tend to stay away from black, and lean more towards various colors. i've seen browns, greys, and fine patterns and what not. it really varies. however i also have seen people in black hunt coats at schooling shows as well as many people who event or do other disciplines will go to schooling shows to practice. 

i don't think it's a huge deal, but i tend to go with color myself and since i event i do my dressage in a dark coat. good luck and when is the show?


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I love a navy or black hunt coat. Keep it traditional for hunters. My hunt coat is black and my shirt is white with very pale blue pinstripes. When I go to the 'A' rated hunter shows everyone has black or navy blazers, with pale colored or white shirts. My combo has done me justice. Dallas and I are undefeated in our division. 

A black blazer with a white or pale blue shirt sounds good to me! I also have a light blue shirt I use from time to time. Your picks should look very nice on a bay.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

Dark blue or black. If you want to look less dressage-ey, you can get a black jacket with pinstripes or windowpanes, etc. 

Shirts can run the gamut from soft pastels, pinstripes or a solid white. There's some flexibility there, so long as it all looks good together.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I live in the same province that you do StarPony, and can say with confidence that the MOST common jackets (at any hunter show I have been to within the past two years) has been black or navy. There are some grey jackets out there, but not as many as black and navy._

_I wear a navy jacket with purple windowpanes(like pinstriping but a more plaid-like pattern) and a light purple shirt._

_You should check out Equestrian Factory Outlet, as they have brand names for less....like RJ Classics who have GREAT coats._

EFO Locations


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

VelvetsAB said:


> _I live in the same province that you do StarPony, and can say with confidence that the MOST common jackets (at any hunter show I have been to within the past two years) has been black or navy. There are some grey jackets out there, but not as many as black and navy._
> 
> _I wear a navy jacket with purple windowpanes(like pinstriping but a more plaid-like pattern) and a light purple shirt._
> 
> ...


is it different in CAN or am I that out of the trends or are the schooling shows that different from the rateds these days? you have me curious to learn more!


----------



## StarPony (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you so much guys!


----------



## StarPony (Oct 11, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> hunters ime tend to stay away from black, and lean more towards various colors. i've seen browns, greys, and fine patterns and what not. it really varies. however i also have seen people in black hunt coats at schooling shows as well as many people who event or do other disciplines will go to schooling shows to practice.
> 
> i don't think it's a huge deal, but i tend to go with color myself and since i event i do my dressage in a dark coat. good luck and when is the show?


Well, I have a schooling show in March, Pony Club Rallies in July/August and I might go to local stuff towards the end of the year


----------



## StarPony (Oct 11, 2010)

And Im really sorry guys I put this in the wrong forum.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

CJ82Sky said:


> is it different in CAN or am I that out of the trends or are the schooling shows that different from the rateds these days? you have me curious to learn more!



Actually up until a few years ago I didn't see a lot of black (rated or schooling), a lot of hunters think they look too "dressagey". But lately black has made a big comeback, but almost always with a subtle pattern like a plaid or a windowpane. (although, solids in general aren't that instyle right now, most people want a pattern) I think grey (esp dark grey) is still quite popular, but navy is always classic. I'm seeing less and less browns and light greys these days.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

upnover said:


> Actually up until a few years ago I didn't see a lot of black (rated or schooling), a lot of hunters think they look too "dressagey". But lately black has made a big comeback, but almost always with a subtle pattern like a plaid or a windowpane. (although, solids in general aren't that instyle right now, most people want a pattern) I think grey (esp dark grey) is still quite popular, but navy is always classic. I'm seeing less and less browns and light greys these days.


goes to show you what i know about hunter trends these days haha! ok back to focusing on stuff i know about oh like eventing and jumpers


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

CJ82Sky said:


> goes to show you what i know about hunter trends these days haha! ok back to focusing on stuff i know about oh like eventing and jumpers



Well you aren't too far off! I was told that black was coming back in, but didn't notice it until I was at the Syracuse Invitationals 2 years ago. (I think that was the beginning of it) The big shows on the coasts are what start most trends! It's just now getting to where it's more normal in the middle of the country. I've also seen a LOT of soft shell jackets on the coasts in the jumper ring but they haven't made it at all to where I live. I'm curious to see if they make it at all!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

ahh makes sense. only im near one of the biggest shows on the east coast - garden state grand prix. and near gladstone... lol oh go me. im so not a hunter haha! but i do appreciate it as a sport!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> is it different in CAN or am I that out of the trends or are the schooling shows that different from the rateds these days? you have me curious to learn more!


 
_Between going to Palgrave (Caledon Equestrian Park which is the official host for the equestrian part of the Pan Am Games in 2015), other A rated shows, and schooling shows....it is what I have seen the most of in the past 2 years. There are a few greys and browns, but mainly black and navy._

_I have a picture of a schooling show class I competed in with 16 others and everyone who was wearing a jacket is pretty much navy or black._









_Not the easiest to see exactly which colour it is because of the angle and the lighting....but you get the idea. Other then the one girl who was wearing a white sweater...if they werent wearing a show jacket, it was a black sweater/coat/vest on (or at least anyone from my barn was because of our coaches). The girl thats the furthest to the left turning her horse is in a dark grey winter jacket it looks like. The girl on the paint pony in the middle with his head looking back is wearing a black hoodie (barnmate), Im on the big bay beside the girl in the white sweater...and I was wearing a black under armour shirt with a black vest, as I didnt own a coat at the time._


----------

